# free Ryonet Screen Printing 101 DVD set



## buy4now1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else that participated in the Scavenger hunt and won the free Screen Printing 101 DVD set ... never got theirs ? My congrats email dated Aug 28th said I would receive it in 3-5 business days. But I still haven't gotten it. Is it just me or are there others?


----------



## jimmi (May 16, 2009)

I live in Malaysia and I got mine after about 2.5 weeks...no issue.

jimmi


----------



## FLAN (Apr 13, 2009)

I got mine in a week.
It comes with three CD's but the third CD was broken.
oh well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

FLAN said:


> I got mine in a week.
> It comes with three CD's but the third CD was broken.
> oh well.


Hi Edwin, did you contact them to let them know the package came damaged? They might be able to arrange for a 3rd disk to be shipped.

@buy4now1 Have you contacted Ryonet to see if they've shipped it yet? Sounds like they shipped most (if not all) of them out


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I got the disc set very quickly. Disc 2 wouldnt load and they sent me a new one.


----------



## FLAN (Apr 13, 2009)

Well i didn't contact them because it was free. 
But i will like to have the third CD. lol


----------



## SkankinRastaPunk (Jun 15, 2009)

i got this in about a week. also if your dvd wont play try another dvd player i noticed it didnt want to work in my xbox360 dvd player but did on my real player.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

I got mine really fast.. couple days.

The non playing discs can probably be traced back to them being burned not pressed. It seems some people still have trouble burning DVDs.

Mine did all play fine though. 

All in all happy with them. Especially for the price I paid


----------



## FLAN (Apr 13, 2009)

Well i played my CD's in a regular DVD player, the third DvD was cracked.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I received my DVD in a week..no issues..disk's all played...nice upgrade from the first set of DVD's

Inked


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

I received mine and all worked well, about 2 weeks.


----------



## artwrkunlimited (May 19, 2009)

I want one.. please... how can I have it?


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Oliver... the scavengerhunt is over..so the only way to get the DVD set is to order it from Ryonet.

Inked


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

For anyone who had issues with their DVD please let us know. We will be more than happy to replace one that is damaged or not reading. 
Jamie, please call 800-314-6390 and we will find or resend your DVD.


----------



## FLAN (Apr 13, 2009)

I wrote them a letter.
There are going to replace my Cd.


----------



## buy4now1 (Feb 26, 2008)

I sent an inquiring email and within 24 hours I had a tracking number for a resend. THAT'S GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE ! Thanks.


----------

